# Trench drains



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm bidding a job to do 4 separate trench drain. Must have a ductile iron grates. One run is 76' and the other three are 56' long. Approx 230' of trench drains and 200' of PVC to tie them together and exit the building. I was thinking of using Watts dead level 6" system. Has anyone here installed them? Looking for any pros or cons. How many feet can be installed in a day? Planning for 2 plumbers and a man on the mini X digging. Just looking for any info


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've never used watts TD, what are they made of? I've done a lot of drains tho, make sure you include labor for when they pour... And a disclaimer that if they pour with out you present, they are on the hook for any leveling issues and damages.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

http://media.wattswater.com/ES-WD-DeadLevel-D.pdf


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've read where is says 4" pour under and on sides so yes someone will have to be there for sure


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just got the quote, $81/ft=$20k


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

there easy to install i think you can do 100' of drain for each tie in. two guys could do about 80'-100' feet a day in good conditions


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't leave the grates in before or during the pour, for me the General has covered the channel with plywood strips cut flush for the pour.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I have used the Zurn trench drains many times As others have said have the GC cut plywood to go where to grates would go also tape the top lip to keep the concrete from damaging the edge


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Get all your material ahead of time . Make sure they send you the right diagram on how they go together . If you have never done it I would Allow an extra 2 hrs for every hour . U need 15 m rebar and 1/4" cap screws x1" I think - get allot for the anchoring system . I had two sales reps out from watts before they could figure out how the dead level worked . Was not as easy as they say


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Also the watts came with cover plates for when u do the pour!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumber tim said:


> I have used the Zurn trench drains many times As others have said have the GC cut plywood to go where to grates would go also tape the top lip to keep the concrete from damaging the edge


How did you find it putting the sections together? I am using Zurn trench drains for the first time on my current project. I'm finding, at least in my opinion, both the tongue and the groove ends to have warping. Plus, getting the bolt holes lined up has been kicking my ass. Do you turn the sections upside down to connect them with the rod & nuts?


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm bidding a job to do 4 separate trench drain. Must have a ductile iron grates. One run is 76' and the other three are 56' long. Approx 230' of trench drains and 200' of PVC to tie them together and exit the building. I was thinking of using Watts dead level 6" system. Has anyone here installed them? Looking for any pros or cons. How many feet can be installed in a day? Planning for 2 plumbers and a man on the mini X digging. Just looking for any info


There is no need to be scared child, if you're looking for advice here, your bosses bids are the last thing I would disclose on this site...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumberN8 said:


> There is no need to be scared child, if you're looking for advice here, your bosses bids are the last thing I would disclose on this site...


I thought I was a total prick at times , this guy wins the prick of the decade award. :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumberN8 said:


> There is no need to be scared child, if you're looking for advice here, your bosses bids are the last thing I would disclose on this site...



That's the type of advice i'd expect from a journeyman...

Thanks!👍


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberN8 said:


> There is no need to be scared child, if you're looking for advice here, your bosses bids are the last thing I would disclose on this site...


:what: I don't think I've seen you fully comprehend what any of the posts you respond to are about. You should have stuck to Red's advice awhile back and unplugged your keyboard.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> That's the type of advice i'd expect from a journeyman...
> 
> Thanks!👍


Now you're insulting journeymen? You could have gone with apprentice.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> And a disclaimer that if they pour with out you present, they are on the hook for any leveling issues and damages.


Yea,...... good luck with that disclaimer! If you've got that many feet of drain, you WILL be there for the pour!


----------

